# 1 of my survivor from a first batch



## caribes? (Mar 6, 2003)

I ended up with 3 survivors from my very first batch. Most peoples first batch usually die, so i'm proud of these little reds. This was a picture from a couple of months ago. I'm working on updated pics.


----------



## caribes? (Mar 6, 2003)

sorry...I resized it down to 1600X1200 and it still big.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Cute!! Are you planning to keep these, since they are from your first batch


----------



## caribes? (Mar 6, 2003)

Thats what i was planning to do, because i actually got to watch them grow from day one.


----------

